# Smoke, Lights and a lot of monkey dancing



## tsouri (Sep 10, 2021)

A watch video project my buddy Frank and I did.
It was a lot of fun, and it's nice to do something you love!
Put *Volume UP*


PS
Guys, If anyone here needs any advice regarding Product Photography or Videos, composed your questions and open a post (tag me) ill be happy to answer


----------

